# Chanukah latkas anyone?



## cooker613 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 23, 2019)

Happy Chanuka...Looks good. Latkas are a favorite since I was a kid and now are with my family. I make 5 pounds of Potatoes at a time and no leftovers. We like them as the main course...JJ


----------



## cooker613 (Dec 23, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Happy Chanuka...Looks good. Latkas are a favorite since I was a kid and now are with my family. I make 5 pounds of Potatoes at a time and no leftovers. We like them as the main course...JJ


You mean they aren’t?


----------



## S-met (Dec 24, 2019)

Happy chanukah. I can't give you my apple sauce recipe from memory, but we make a warm spiced apple sauce and serve with a dollop of sour cream or tart greek yogurt. Sprinkle fresh chives on top. Mmmm...


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2019)

They look fantastic!
Happy  Hanukkah!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Dec 24, 2019)

My grandmother's latkas were a staple year round...  Apple sauce was the topping of the day...
I surely do miss her cooking...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 24, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> You mean they aren’t?



In my neighborhood, their were few friends of Central European origin. Invited to a Latkas Dinner, the comments were usually about, " their " mom " making them as a side dish. Silly people...JJ


----------



## negolien (Jan 10, 2020)

cooker613 said:


> View attachment 424979




Any chance at the recipe? I got the basic ones off the net but mom loves these so would love to have the recipe of one that is a good binder and works well.


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2020)

negolien said:


> Any chance at the recipe? I got the basic ones off the net but mom loves these so would love to have the recipe of one that is a good binder and works well.



I agree I could use a recipe for them,the box ones aren't that good.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

. When Grandma taught me, some 45 years ago,  there was no recipe. So I never used one. I just learned whatgoes in and what it was supposed to look like. I thought about how I  make Latkes and came up with this Recipe for you guys. It is 1/5 the amount I make for my crew...JJ

*Grandma's Latkes  ( Potato Pancakes )*

2 large Russet potatoes (about 1 pound), scrubbed and cut lengthwise into quarters
1  medium onion (4 ounces), peeled and cut into quarters
1 large egg
1/4 cup all-purpose flour, plus additional as needed.
2 teaspoons coarse kosher salt (or 1 teaspoon fine sea salt), plus more for sprinkling
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
SCHMALTZ and/or Vegetable oil, for frying.

Using a food processor, use the Grating Plate to grate one Potato and the Onion and dump in a bowl.. Switch to the Blade and Puree the second Potato. Add the Puree and the remaining ingredients to the grated Potato and Onion. Mix vigorously to combine.
The batter should resemble Thick, lumpy Pancake Batter.
Heat 1/4" of Schmaltz/oil in a heavy pan and heat to 375°F, I use Cast Iron. Place a Tablespoon of batter in the oil. If it holds it's shape and sizzles, you are good. If the pancake blows apart, the batter is too thin. Stir in another Tablespoon or two of Flour and test again. Fry on both sides until golden brown.  Let cool a bit and taste. Adjust Seasoning  to your liking.
Next, decide on Thin and Crisp or 3/8" Thick like Hash Brown Patties.
Using a long handle spoon, place about 3 Tablespoons of batter in the pan.  Leave in a pile for Thick Latkas or spread thin, no holes, for Thin, Crisp Latkes. Repeat to fill the pan, none touching. You may need to shuffle around or spin for even Browning.
Note: The Salt will draw water out of the veggies over time. Add Flour as needed, to maintain consistency but, too much will make the last batch of Latkes Heavy and Gummy.*
Place finished Latkes on a Rack in a 225 to keep Hot until all are cooked.
Serve with Apple Sauce and Sour Cream.
*Like most Grandma Food, these are more Art and Practice, than a step by step Science Project. You just have to get " The Feel " for the right consistency and how thick to make them, when to add Flour and how much and so on. Even poorly formed Latkes taste good. So don't get discouraged. Good Luck...


----------



## Steve H (Jan 11, 2020)

How did I miss this? I love these.  While in Germany I had  Kartoffelpuffer. Pretty much the same thing. We make these on a rare occasion, bit of work. But well worth the effort. The stuff in the box isn't near as good.  These look fantastic!!


----------



## tropics (Jan 11, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> . When Grandma taught me, some 45 years ago,  there was no recipe. So I never used one. I just learned whatgoes in and what it was supposed to look like. I thought about how I  make Latkes and came up with this Recipe for you guys. It is 1/5 the amount I make for my crew...JJ
> 
> *Grandma's Latkes  ( Potato Pancakes )*
> 
> ...


JJ Thank you I would still like to see 

 cooker613
  recipe they look good my Mom made good ones,I never got her recipe or seen how she made them.
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 11, 2020)

No problem. There are many versions. Saw one recipe that removed moisture but recovered the Potato Starch that settles out of the water. This was mixed with Matzo Meal as a binder, instead of Flour. They looked good too. I also saw a version on DDD, that was stuffed with seasoned Ground Beef...JJ


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 19, 2020)

tropics said:


> JJ Thank you I would still like to see
> 
> cooker613
> recipe they look good my Mom made good ones,I never got her recipe or seen how she made them.
> Richie


Sorry about the delay. Was having computer issues and was unable to post. Hopefully that’s been resolved.

My latkas are more of a process then an exact recipe. This is how my Bubbie did it. 
1. Takes several (3 to 5) large russet potatoes., (A high starch potato is what you need. ) and grate. I prefer to grate by hand but there are those who will use a processor. Cover with water.
2. Grate a medium to large onion. Squeeze out excess liquid.
3. Lift out potato and squeeze out liquid. Mix onion in.. 
4. Let the potato water  settle and then Pour off excess water, leaving the starch behind.  
5. Mix in the potatoes, onions, starch, two large eggs, salt and pepper. 
6. Heat olive oil (the essence  of Chanukah), and drop by rounded spoonful, shaping as you go. 
7. Fry until golden brown and crunchy delicious.
8. It will stay in 225 degree oven as you finish cooking.
9. In my family we eat with both sour cream and applesauce. 
10, b’tayavon!


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2020)

Thank you saving this.
Richie


----------

